

What is this all about? - Our website is officially launched. - EGreg
http://qbix.com/blog/index.php/2011/03/what-is-this-all-about/

======
arst
As someone who's never heard of Qbix I came away from this post with the
knowledge that you make "tools to accomplish things with" that represent "a
leap in social communication." Oh, and that you're out to change the world.
Before clicking around the site I actually thought it was a parody.

~~~
EGreg
Well, this is our first post on the blog. It may be a little bit grandiose.
But to tell you the truth, what's written there is exactly right on. We have a
technology, a capable team, we are funded, we are on a roll, and our products
are doing very well on the iPhone and Mac right now (top 25 on the Mac App
Store).

It will all make a lot more sense once I start writing more blog entries. I am
pretty excited, and that blog is like anything else we do ... it will come
together part by part, and it will all make sense.

I have a question though ... do you think the header doesn't work with the
white background? We designed the rest of our site to be pleasant to look at
for long periods of time, and in my experience, white isn't. I'm curious what
you think

------
nostromo
To be honest, I wish the blog post would have actually answered, "what is this
all about?" It was all garnish, no meat.

------
jayzee
<http://ycombinator.com/howtoapply.html>

_One test of whether you're explaining your idea effectively is to ask how
close the reader is to reproducing it. After reading that sentence I'm no
closer than I was before, so its content is effectively zero._ -pg

~~~
EGreg
That's the first blog post. I admit that it doesn't give you much information
right now, but in a few days it will make sense.

------
thinker
I think you need to focus your product on a specific killer use case. I'm a
bit lost as to what your unique core vision is beyond making the world a
better place by helping people, cause I'm sure no one else in the world is
trying to do that.

------
arepb
Yes, what exactly is this all about?

------
iam
I think they make different iPhone apps (like a Groups and Calendar management
app), click through the links on top.

Wouldn't have guessed that from the blog post though.

